# Powder coat oven DIY style



## Bownut400 (May 29, 2007)

A while back Munch motivated me into looking into powder coating since he hates to paint as much as me. I am so surprised how easy it is. We had a couple of drums laying around at work and one fit inside the other. The insulation is left over from a job we had and it happened to be high temp stuff, not sure if Home depot has it or not I just found it and decided to try it and it works. I found a couple of strip heaters at McMaster Carr that were 120vac and they work nicely for about 50 $ each. I wanted to stay 120 volts. I am using about 12 amps total with heater so this is good for most house hold outlets. I just thought I would share on how easy it is. NO chemicals, fast clean up with blower. We have been controlling the temp with plugging and unplugging it to maintain temp. I have been looking for a old oven for the temp switch but in the mean time it works. Enjoy


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

Lookss good. How long does the process take to cure the finish product?


----------



## Bownut400 (May 29, 2007)

The process in the oven takes about 10 minutes, it takes about 30 seconds to apply powder. The powder is pretty flexible to temp. The instructions say 400° for 10 minutes or 25 Minutes at 350° but we did it at 300° for about 12 minutes and it looks fine to me. We did preheat parts though, While we set up the rest of the parts we put the parts in the oven then took them out at what ever temp they were and sprayed them. The more you put on the better they look as far as we have found out so far ( 4 parts). IT does take a while for them to cool off before you can touch them..


----------



## alienz57717 (Sep 27, 2013)

You going to be selling those parts?


----------



## Bownut400 (May 29, 2007)

alienz57717 said:


> You going to be selling those parts?


PM me on which parts you are talking about..


----------



## Maxtor (Jan 7, 2007)

what kind of setup did you use to provide the heat in the barrel? That's a cool idea


----------



## icemanls2 (Mar 15, 2007)

Maxtor said:


> what kind of setup did you use to provide the heat in the barrel? That's a cool idea


He said it in the 1st post 
( I found a couple of strip heaters at McMaster Carr that were 120vac and they work nicely for about 50 $ each. I wanted to stay 120 volts. I am using about 12 amps total with heater so this is good for most house hold outlets).


----------



## munch (Mar 27, 2005)

that turned out great .looks like you can do a lot longer pieces than i can.i just used an old oven and bought a heat pistol you point at the parts to find the temp. the dial on the stove was off 25 deg. so once i figured that out i now bake mine at 350 for 20 minutes.i found lots of diy threads where guys take the guts out of 2 home ovens and build a box long enough to slide a motor bike frame inside .i hope to do something like that. heres my oven and some baking from yesterday


----------



## Bownut400 (May 29, 2007)

munch said:


> that turned out great .looks like you can do a lot longer pieces than i can.i just used an old oven and bought a heat pistol you point at the parts to find the temp. the dial on the stove was off 25 deg. so once i figured that out i now bake mine at 350 for 20 minutes.i found lots of diy threads where guys take the guts out of 2 home ovens and build a box long enough to slide a motor bike frame inside .i hope to do something like that. heres my oven and some baking from yesterday


Hey Munch do you preheat your parts? IF so how long..


----------



## munch (Mar 27, 2005)

i do preheat parts .those crossbow quiver brackets are aluminum so they heat a lot faster than the blue stretcher brackets .i find the paint sticks better and helps from getting the cageing affect where paint does not get into corners. if i build a new oven im going to see about a better paint gun as well


----------



## DaneHunter (Jul 6, 2013)

I have the $100 powder coating kit from Eastwood and I just use an old oven I got off craigslist for $50. It's large enough that I have done motorcycle wheels in it.


----------



## bbjavelina (Jan 30, 2005)

Bownut,

In years gone by I built and oven for laminating longbows and recurves. I was working with a little bit lower temps than you, but I used a fixed thermostat so that I could plug it in at night and things would be done when I got up in the morning. 

Don't remember where I got it, but I'd bet an icy cold one that it was either McMaster or the Old Master Crafter. 

Nice work and best of luck.


----------



## Bownut400 (May 29, 2007)

I have the powder coat gun from eastwood and seems to work ok for what we have been doing. We took the defector off to get into the tight spots. Thanks for all the compliments, it keeps me going. Later today we are going to try some anodize red If it turn out I will post a pic.


----------



## Bownut400 (May 29, 2007)

*Powder coat*

Well I tried the anodizing powder coat and all that looked good was the bolts I used to plug the holes. I had to do something so Flo green gets the job. I had a black string jig that needed to be more shinny than the paint I had used so it get a new coat job. I know, a kid with a new toy.


----------



## Huntinsker (Feb 9, 2012)

This is cool! Thanks for the inspiration. My wife is going to be ticked haha.


----------



## deerjitsu (Apr 3, 2013)

Huntinsker said:


> This is cool! Thanks for the inspiration. My wife is going to be ticked haha.


Just a reason to buy her that new model she wants.


----------



## oldschoolcj5 (Jun 8, 2009)

nice work!


----------



## Huntinsker (Feb 9, 2012)

deerjitsu said:


> Just a reason to buy her that new model she wants.


:thumbs_up


----------



## topjimmy (Apr 7, 2009)

That's a great idea.

I have a small oven I made out of stove pipe wrapped in insulation with a hotplate on the bottom for heat. It works great for small parts, or long skinny ones. Powder paint is the only way to go.


----------



## bowabuk (Jul 9, 2012)

Marked for later !!!


----------



## Bownut400 (May 29, 2007)

Did some anodize red on some wrenches just see what it looked like


----------



## orarcher (Jun 3, 2006)

Looks good !! Munch ..If ya need a bit bigger oven for a larger run let me know :wink:


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

Hello
I converted a up right freezer into a oven. And used stove oven parts.Mine s 220 tho. [ Later


----------



## Bownut400 (May 29, 2007)

Unk Bond said:


> Hello
> I converted a up right freezer into a oven. And used stove oven parts.Mine s 220 tho. [ Later


Do you have a pic? I am working my way into needing a bigger oven and could use a few ideas. Maybe not as big as orarchers.


----------



## orarcher (Jun 3, 2006)

Bownut400 said:


> Do you have a pic? I am working my way into needing a bigger oven and could use a few ideas. *Maybe not as big as orarchers*


 First I have ever heard that lol !! Our first oven was a storage container that you can buy fairly cheap that we insulated with fire resistant insulation and used a couple propane burners for the heat. It was pretty *******  but worked. I think it was about 7' wide and about 12' deep +- Current one above is 12' wide and 24' deep


----------



## munch (Mar 27, 2005)

thats what i need. the fellow who did my powder coating before i bought the little set up uses decloet tobacco drying barns they are 118" wide and about 38 feet long inside ,they have a gas fired furnace for drying tobacco with a rail system. he preeheats whole racks for parts then paints them and rolls a whole cart inside .he can do truck frames


----------



## Mig (Nov 26, 2008)

THATS MY BOW!!!! :wink:




orarcher said:


> Looks good !! Munch ..If ya need a bit bigger oven for a larger run let me know :wink:


----------



## Bownut400 (May 29, 2007)

orarcher said:


> First I have ever heard that lol !! Our first oven was a storage container that you can buy fairly cheap that we insulated with fire resistant insulation and used a couple propane burners for the heat. It was pretty *******  but worked. I think it was about 7' wide and about 12' deep +- Current one above is 12' wide and 24' deep


You just had to go there, huh! LOL


----------



## orarcher (Jun 3, 2006)

Mig said:


> THATS MY BOW!!!! :wink:


Hey good eye !!


----------



## orarcher (Jun 3, 2006)

Here it is after it came out


----------



## KenMorse (Aug 12, 2013)

Very nice looking 




orarcher said:


> Here it is after it came out


----------



## Bownut400 (May 29, 2007)

Mig said:


> THATS MY BOW!!!! :wink:


What kind of blasting media do you use on risers?


----------



## orarcher (Jun 3, 2006)

Depends really, What they are coated with. But generally the less aggressive that will still get the job done.


----------



## Bownut400 (May 29, 2007)

What do you guys do when you mess a part up? respray? chemical strip? I am asking because I dropped a piece and it chipped on the edge...


----------

